# what do you think of this udder



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not gonna say what I think as I want everyone's input before I say what I think. Be complelty honest, you wont hurt my feelings! Oh and she is 1 month fresh today


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a good medial ligament and teat size, however I'd like to see a higher fore-udder attachment as well as a smoother fore-udder attachment.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, she has nice teat size and shape, nice division in the udder floor and a nice medial. The biggest thing is her udder needs to be higher in the rear, if it was higher in the rear her foreudder would be smoother. Her foreudder is long but could be smoother (like I said if her rear udder was higher it would correct her foreudder somewhat). :greengrin:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I second that. I am gonna breed her to a buck who throws incredibly high rear udder attachments so her daughters should be nice. I have one daughter from her and in a year I will breed her and see what happens. The other thing that I would change would be her stream....her oriface?? I dont remeber what it is called, the hole the milk comes out of lol, they are so small it takes for ever to milk her, I am actually been thinking about getting the teat dialtors...not sure tho.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am by far no expert, just learning these things! I do think she is nice and wide in the rear and has a really nice high escutcheon very nice medial but needs to be a bit tighter and higher attached in the rear.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes my opinion would be that she needs more height in her rear udder. Teat placement would be my next issue. Foreudder extension seems fine, with the height in the rear it would help to pull it back better and make it more smoothly blended.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well putting that rear udder higher would fix the teat placement perfectly! I dont know we will see what happens, I do know of one of her daughters with an incredible udder, 3 freshnings and still really high in the rear.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Just look at your buck's dam's udder and find the one that has the highest widest rear udder and you should be good to go. The udder hight is one of my biggest pet peeves, because if it is too low it is difficult to milk! :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If you've bred her to a buck who improved her then I'd keep doing that. Maybe not the same buck each time, but keep aiming to improve. Sounds great!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is nice and round, it could use more height in the rear udder, also the udder floor should be farther up from the hock. Teat placement looks a little wide, she had a nice MSL, and her fore udder seems somewhat pocketed.


----------

